# Stripers in the lower Delaware River?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Anybody heard anything yet or planning to take a whack at them soon?


----------



## BobEver (Jun 10, 2005)

When you say "lower", what do you mean? Hopefully I will be soon chasing them near the Comm Barry Bridge.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

saw a boat today out near the 60 foot slough off Townbank


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw a pic of one caught today in the River on another site. They said it was caught on a mackeral chunk.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*BobEver,*

You got it - the CBB down to the DMB that's the lower Delaware to me. In-line circles and blood worms.

Fish On :fishing:


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

too early yet for the surf i may hit a couple of spots in the backbay this weekend weather permitting

yeah someone brought one back to Brigantine yesterday that he caught in the river to win the 'first striper of the season' contest


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Abescon Sportsman needs to make that contest to the middle area and leave the Del out of it.. Because I am tired of seeing guys take the same fish to ever shop and collect on the first striper deal...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone fish the shore between CBB and Salem, or is this area a lot better to fish from a boat?


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Lots of folks -*

fish the bank anywhere they can access the river in that area. Mud flats that warm with the sun ????? are best.

I hear reports of good boat catches in that area also but never see many boats from the Jersey side?

I just bought a new jonboat but I don't know if I'm going to get my chit together to use it this spring or not?? Too many good things to do too little time.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I believe the fish that was first was caught in the Bay around Brandywine Light on Mac., Second was from the beach at Fortesque


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Friday ??*

I took the day off to go down to Pennsgrove this Friday but with all the new cold water and snow in the River I don't imagine the striped ones will appear. 

Stone Harbor maybe??

What do you think?
opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's a good question*

Haven't heard of much being caught. A few off shore but that's it.


----------

